# Range Observations.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Been going down some of my less often used guns lately, and took my old 5" Full Lug Model 29 Smith and my Colt SAA to the range Saturday.
Noticed a great difference in grouping between the Colt and the Smith. Got into some serious observation to determine the cause. The Smith was placing all the shots into neat groups, the Colt not nearly so neat.

Finally isolated the problem. The Colt has a white outline rear sight, an added-on Smith & Wesson adjustable rear sight. The Model 29 has a flat black blade. Under the range lighting, the white outline seemed to come and go, giving me an imprecise sight picture.

The little red insert Smith used on their front sights gave me the same problem years ago, until I routinely removed them from my guns.

Bob Wright


----------

